
Finding a Horseshoe on the Beaches of Rio – On Chaos Theory (1998) [pdf] - tvural
http://www6.cityu.edu.hk/ma/doc/people/smales/pap107.pdf
======
teddyh
Error in the second sentence: The name is James Gleick, not “James Gleich”.

------
Ericson2314
Are figure 4 vertex labels wrong?

